
Cdn. Supreme Court: Google must block search results of tech company worldwide - stygiansonic
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/06/28/google-must-block-search-results-of-tech-company-worldwide-supreme-court-rules.html
======
coreyp_1
This has terrifying implications.

Imagine an Islamic country demanding that Google remove any website that they
deem insulting to Muhammad... WORLDWIDE.

Imagine your religious beliefs (atheist, christian, etc.) being deemed
offensive or hate speech, and the government therefore DEMANDS that Google
remove you from its index WORLDWIDE.

This is censorship. This is wrong.

